# Clear coat business cards



## RubyGloom (Dec 12, 2011)

This may be a stupid question so apologize but what is a clear coat business card?


----------



## rub (Dec 12, 2011)

Never heard the term "clear coat" for business cardss, but my guess would be that they are UV coated.  I order all of my cards with the UV coating.  They look great and stand up to wear and tear and scratches much better.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^ Exactly!


----------



## RubyGloom (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok, that's what I thought it was. Thanks! So they are better then matte cards?


----------



## rub (Dec 12, 2011)

My cards are black so it's a huge benefit for me. I think it's worth it. Just make sure you get both sides done. If they only offer one side, order from somewhere else.


----------



## RubyGloom (Dec 12, 2011)

rub said:
			
		

> My cards are black so it's a huge benefit for me. I think it's worth it. Just make sure you get both sides done. If they only offer one side, order from somewhere else.



Ok thanks! Mine are mostly back, with a bit of blue and white. I just ordered them so I am excited to get them back and see what they look like.


----------



## naptime (Dec 12, 2011)

i absolutely hate it when people coat both sides of a car. i've had them done in the past, and it's a major pain.

often times someone gives you a card, or you give your card to someone.... and they/you want to write something on the back.... 

not happening on most clear coat and or glossy cards. they just dont play well with pens.


years back, for my computer store i had what i thought were the most beautiful glossy black cards with silver ink.

and i had nothing but complaints. because no one could write on them.

NOW.. i always get my cards with a coated front, and a matte back. and always a light colored card.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 12, 2011)

It is probably UV. I would check with them just in case it is actually Aqueous coating. AQ coating (like the pages of a glamour magazine) can show fingerprints especially on black printing. And business cards get handled a lot so you don't want AQ. UV can show fingerprints but not as bad.


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2011)

I only have the front of the card coated, so I can write on the blank back of the card.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2011)

Definitely some kind of varnish, which may or may not have UV properties (but likely does). This provides an aesthetic appeal as well as mechanical protection.

If your cards are being printed custom, you might be able to have some of the card coated but not all of the whole card, such as your over your name or a photograph. This adds a subtle emphasis without the plastic-  and (imo) unsophisticated look of varnish over the whole card.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 12, 2011)

The most expensive business card I worked on was at a ad agency in Philly. The client had papyrus shipped from Egypt. I've also seen metal business cards (though I always wondered if they ever had problems at airport security with those) 

Spot UV, like unpopular suggested is also an option to help your design stand out. It just costs a bit more because of the extra steps. 

Actually, depending on the design I stay away from full UV on cards. It can look a bit cheap at times (Again, totally depends on the design) 

Some methods are cool but people get so caught up in the gimmick that it really doesn't work for their business. Like the seed paper that came out. It is organic paper with flower seeds embedded in the fibers so you can plant the card and it will biodegrade and the seeds will grow. Great for a garden center or florist but doesn't really work for say an Auto repair shop.


----------



## RubyGloom (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info and opinions, I will let you all know how they turn out.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of clear cote on a business card either, I like just the standard professional cards.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 12, 2011)

The best movie scene ever starring a business card:


----------



## rub (Dec 12, 2011)

My cards are black - on both sides - so clients dont write on them anyways.  UV coating works for me - but you guys do make a very good point.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2011)

^^ you must be a big hit at the print shop.


----------



## rub (Dec 12, 2011)

For the amount I spend there each year, I dont think they mind one 250 card order a year.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL. Porb not. Printers though are so two-faced "oh sure, no problem at all for our best customer!".

The minute you leave it's "gød d#%! those f*$%ing black glossy cards!!"


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2011)

250 cards a year? Why bother.


----------



## rub (Dec 13, 2011)

KmH said:


> 250 cards a year? Why bother.



Why bother?  In my limited area, combined with my other marketing materials, 250 cards is more than enough for me.  I am currently able to support my family with my photography income, so what difference does it make to you how many cards I order?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree that only having the front coated, is proabaly the most practical, but I've seen plenty of cards that were glossy on both sides, or just fully made of plastic, and they looked great.

On some of my cards, I've not only left the back with the paper finish, but I have a mini form for writing down photo shoot booking time & details.  

A friend of mine, a very good photographer, has stainless steel business cards.  I think he said that they cost something like $5 each, but he only needs to hand out three or four at a wedding, they usually get passed around because they are so cool.


----------



## rub (Dec 13, 2011)

Big Mike for 2012 I have aluminum cards  - which cost under $2 per.  Those go out with any orders of albums or high res files (they double as keychains for my branded USB drives as well).


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool. 

I'd love to see what your cards & packaging look like.


----------



## rub (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm just about to order all my new logo stuff - Ill be sure to post up when its all here.


----------



## printisnotdead (Feb 6, 2012)

The only thing about the glossy (or metal) business cards is that they're hard to write on. A lot of people like to put notes on the back of business cards and the gloss makes it frustrating - it could leave a bad impression with some people.


----------

